# What drugs do you take and what for ?



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just a general thread wondering what drugs you take. We might hear of something we've not heard of.I takemeprazole for GERDfluoxetine for Depressionamitriptyline for IBS and anxietyprochlorperazine for nauseaalverine citrate for painParacetamol for paindiclofenac sodium for pain DF118 forte (dihydrocodeine) for painloperamide for diarrhoea pepto bismol for heart burncolestyramine( only occasionaly though) for diarrhoeamercilon ( the pill) I also have a multi vitamin, Yakult and Udos Choice - Super 8 Hi-Potency Probiotic


----------



## jaysteve (Jun 6, 2011)

I take Sildenafil citrate and don't ask me what for it is taken.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

OK, here goes:Resolor (prokinetic for IBS-C) *Movicol (aka Miralax) for constipationSodium picosulphate (laxative) *Lactulose (osmotic laxative)Sodium docusate (laxative)Fybogel for constipationOmeprazole for acid reflux *Domperidone for nausea *Cyclizine for nauseaMetoclopramide for nauseaPeppermint oil for painSpasmonal for painBuscopan for painCo-codamol for painFluoxetine (GP thinks it will help with the pain) *Obviously I don't take all of them everyday, the ones highlighted I take everyday, the rest depending on my symptoms from day to day.


----------



## patience2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow! I am suprised to read that some of you are taking sooo many drugs. Not judging, just surprised.Lexapro for IBS-D and anxietyImmodium and/or Pepto when neededIbuprofen for painWhen my IBS was not under control, I also tried Nexium and something for colon spasms (can't remember the name).


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Provex CV (grape seed and skin supplement) for cholesterol buildups, D, and GERD. Omega 3/plant phytosterols to block cholesterol absorption. Glucosamine complex for arthritis. Vitamin mineral complex for energy and general health. High dose anti-oxidant vitamins.66 and healthy, if a bit over supplemented...Mark


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

Xanax for anxiety, Lomotil for diarrhea and Motofen for diarrhea. Also a multivitamin and occasionally ibuprofen.


----------

